# Test and Tren Dosing



## knightmare999 (Jul 13, 2017)

I've read a lot of old threads on this board.  
Something interesting said in a thread on tren (originally by CobraStrike, I believe) was along the lines of "tren potentiates test."  Anyone have any thoughts on interpreting that?  

Between other threads and research elsewhere, it seems most people run tren higher than test.  My understanding is that this is due to the higher risk / presence of side effects with higher test doses, but what if e2 is controlled?   


We've discussed receptor competition and it seemed to be commonly accepted that there are so many receptors available that competition between compounds isn't an issue, so it doesn't seem that tren and test would compete for receptors.  That said, what is the highest ratio of test/tren that you've used and would you use that again?  


Not really looking for definitive answers to a problem--more just hoping to introduce a topic for discussion and curious.


----------



## PFM (Jul 13, 2017)

I can say from my personal experience tren does in my case exaggerate test.

You would LOL at the doses I have had excellent results with.

Think lower.


----------



## bvs (Jul 13, 2017)

Im a fan of higher tren lower test. Lower sides, lower cost, mad gains


----------



## snake (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm not big on the Tren to test Ratio, running one higher then the other; just get enough test in your system and take it from there.

As for one competing with the other for receptors, I see it this way; If I'm taking 400 mg of test would taking another 400 mg of test be competing with the first 400 mgs? I know Tren and Test are different compounds but there's no race to see who wins plus there's enough room for everyone once all the gear shows up.


----------



## ron1204 (Jul 13, 2017)

400 tren 200 test is probably the most common dosage for higher tren with amazing results.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 13, 2017)

I ran test/tren at 750/450 last time and didn't have any sides to speak of (other than being out of breath, trensomnia, and relatively minor things like that--none I would attribute to the test).  My appetite was terrible, but I was doing a recomp at the time and it worked out well.  
I doubt the test dose affected appetite.  

As for receptor competition, snake, I'm in agreement with you.  I just didn't know if that was a reason some people recommend lower test to higher tren (as if they believe some tren would go unused because test filled the receptors.

Thank you all for providing your individual insights and experiences.  I hope to hear from more people.  As there are limited objective tren studies available, I wanted to "hear" some subjective thoughts from brothers here. 

The above all being said, I believe I'll have to try lower test with tren this go round.

Thanks again, all.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone who starts talking about receptors as a reason for anything should just not speak. Disregard that nonsense imo.

As for tren higher than test. Try it both ways see what happens.

I always liked cobras tren potentiates test statement and agree. It takes test sides and pours gas on them. 

But it takes tests good effects and highlights those as well.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 13, 2017)

I wasn't looking for recommendations, but I believe I've been persuaded to try the lower test next time just from the candid responses received so far.  

Thanks for commenting on Cobra's statement.  I didn't know the reference was to side effects, too--the context you've provided is definitely helpful.  Bad with the good, though, that makes a lot of sense.

(I had originally read where someone else had quoted Cobra in an older thread and was lacking the full context)

Thanks, PoB


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 14, 2017)

*
Are you talking then acetate or enanthate?
I can and like to run ace at 100 mg EOD awesome results for me,However 600 Mg's of enanthate made me quit at week 9 an by than I was a fuking emotional retard.With 400 mg test*


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 14, 2017)

Good question. 
Experiences with either are welcome, but I've only used acetate.  I've never ventured as high as 600 mg tren, either, but that sounds rough. 

Sounds like you ran nearly twice the dose of the tren E (600) as the ace (300-400/week).  400 mg Test each time?


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jul 14, 2017)

I've run cycles both ways and for me personally it didn't make much difference . The only difference was the more Tren the more drastic the results regardless which compound was higher in ratio. 400mgs tren and 600 test is great for me but maybe that's just preference I struggle with much more than 400mgs of tren.I'm always curious as to how others respond differently.


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jul 14, 2017)

Tren ace is my preference but I've used tren E as well ,for that I would run higher than 400mgs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2017)

Run ace or e lower or higher just keep control of yourself and emotions ..nothing screams jerkoff then someone who can't handle their tren


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nitrous4me said:


> I've run cycles both ways and for me personally it didn't make much difference . The only difference was the more Tren the more drastic the results regardless which compound was higher in ratio. 400mgs tren and 600 test is great for me but maybe that's just preference I struggle with much more than 400mgs of tren.I'm always curious as to how others respond differently.



Thanks for the different perspective.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Run ace or e lower or higher just keep control of yourself and emotions ..nothing screams jerkoff then someone who can't handle their tren



I would think people with emotional problems on tren probably have emotional problems off of tren, but that's just my assumption.

I'm a chill guy on or off cycle.

Good looking out, though, bro--always worth a reminder for people to check themselves.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 15, 2017)

Acetate was stacked with Tpp 150mg..Along with mast and bold cyp all no more than 400


----------



## widehips71 (Jul 15, 2017)

A gram test, 600 tren was fun. Bacne got out of control though. And I almost murdered this beta phaggot at work. And gyno. 


Shit don't listen to me I'm all fukked


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 18, 2017)

*​Says the neighborhood thug.......lol*


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 18, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> A gram test, 600 tren was fun. Bacne got out of control though. And I almost murdered this beta phaggot at work. And gyno.
> 
> 
> Shit don't listen to me I'm all fukked



Lol,
Spoken like a true power lifter I'm fuk weights,weighhhhhhhttts!


----------



## Genuineraws (Jul 19, 2017)

test e 250, test p 100, tren e 200


----------

